# Easter Humor



## Kacey (Mar 18, 2008)

Brings a whole new meaning to peeps, doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2008)

I can never eat another one without thinking about that pic. 
Thanks
 Kacey


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2008)

I couldn't understand how anyone would want to eat one anyway... 100% sugar. 

Someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2008)

I liked the Starburst candy being used as furniture. 

I was going to ask how they shrunk those dollars down. Then I realized the picture was taken in "real Value" so that is actual size.


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, its nice to see the chicks are in the audience enjoying the show instead of being exploited on stage... :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey, its nice to see the chicks are in the audience enjoying the show instead of being exploited on stage... :lfao:


 Yeah well men being bunnies as chippendale dancers... that is JUST as exploitive, so...


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

lol....nice pictures....bunnies try to flirt at chicks


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2008)

Kingindian said:


> lol....nice pictures....bunnies try to flirt at chicks



Well we all know what happens with flirting...


----------



## crushing (Mar 19, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well we all know what happens with flirting...


 

That picture just gave me a horrible thought on from where chocolate eggs come and the hen saying, "That's not it!!!"


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 19, 2008)

crushing said:


> That picture just gave me a horrible thought on from where chocolate eggs come and the hen saying, "That's not it!!!"


:lol2:.  Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "Tastes like chicken" don't it?!


----------



## pad256 (Mar 19, 2008)

Peep Show now thats funny, I can't stop thinking about it, it's crackin me up!!!


----------

